# Stretchmarks.



## iLoveBugles (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi I am new to this forum and I consider myself a BHM. I have been lurking around in here building up currage to make my first post. So here goes.  

I would like the FFA's to answer a couple of my questions.

What do you think of stretchmarks on a guys stomach? I have gained weight pretty quickly, most of it on my belly. My stomach has a lot of stretchmarks on it. Do you find it to be a turn off for you, are they sexy or something else?

I won't post any pictures just yet...

Thanks for making this forum a nice place to hang out so far.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

iLoveBugles said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and I consider myself a BHM. I have been lurking around in here building up currage to make my first post. So here goes.
> 
> I would like the FFA's to answer a couple of my questions.
> 
> ...


 
Stretch marks are just that, stretch marks, if life were perfect, women wouldn't get them after child bearing but we do. I think that biggest issue is the sqeezably softness of a FAT Man's tummy......


----------



## inertia (Feb 25, 2006)

personally, i love them. most guys i've been with have had them- mainly on their upper arms, chest and shoulders as well as around the middle. they really turn me on, to be honest. i think it's because they're 'evidence' of gaining. very sexy. i would say: don't be self-conscious about them. don't worry. anyone looking at your photos will have seen stretchmarks before, up close! some women, like me, will really like them, the others at the very worst will expect them as part of the package and just tolerate them.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 27, 2006)

inertia said:


> personally, i love them.



Me too. Badges of honour, to be cherished and prized. 

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## ruby (Feb 28, 2006)

Stretch marks are nice. They add character. I love to run my fingers along them. When it comes to BHM, I appreciate the entire package.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 28, 2006)

And I quote my friend Paul Delacroix about stretch marks: 

"Stretch marks are the road map to ecstacy." 

WORD.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 28, 2006)

It's all part of being of being big...I love them. They are fun to touch, the difference in texture from other skin is great!


----------



## iLoveBugles (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice to hear that you don't find them a complete turn off.  

I, still don't know what to think about them so i'll let you be the judge by posting a couple of pictures of my belly... 

View attachment Photo002.jpg


View attachment Photo003.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 28, 2006)

You have a nice belly there. Just had to put my two cents in.


----------



## Arkveveen (Feb 28, 2006)

:eat2: Yum, I love stretch marks. I carry them as an indicator of my fat! They are a serious "turn on" to me. Detailed fat is beautiful in my opinion.
Gosh, I am so naughty! :doh:


----------



## bigguy35 (Mar 1, 2006)

When you initially get stretch marks they are bright red. As time passes, they fade to where you can hardly notice them, just like any other scar. Only when you look in bright sunlight, or run your fingers across them can you notice them. All fat people have stretch marks. Women get them on there tummies giving birth and also on their breasts. I don't feel at all uncomfortable about my stretch marks, since almost everyone has them anyways. And they aren't that noticable after a while.


----------



## PolarKat (Mar 1, 2006)

Whenever I hear stretch mark, I think "Itchy". 
Every now and then mostly in the summer they get itchy, I had a GF long ago who would insist on scratching the itchymarks.. Thats when I understood why a dog thumps it paw when you're scratching the right spot


----------



## inertia (Mar 1, 2006)

very sexy belly there. bugle boy! thanks for sharing...


----------



## missaf (Mar 2, 2006)

iLoveBugles said:


> Nice to hear that you don't find them a complete turn off.
> 
> I, still don't know what to think about them so i'll let you be the judge by posting a couple of pictures of my belly...


Those are some awesome stretchmarks, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Goreki (Mar 2, 2006)

Oooh, I agree, your belly is lovely.

I like stretchmarks too. I like them best when they're all silver. He he he "stealthmarks"


----------



## iLoveBugles (Mar 3, 2006)

Well thank you all so very much for the nice comments.


----------



## massconsumption (Mar 4, 2006)

I absolutely love stretchmarks. I have them all over and think of them as milestones as to where and when on my body they first showed up. And now its like a race sorta to see how many end up in certain areas. Right now, really no "new" ones have started--but the old ones have gotten larger and new red marks are showing at the ends of the old ones. Ha!! Stretch marks on top of stretch marks!!!


----------



## technaut (Mar 14, 2006)

I personnaly really don't know what to think about it. Although i've never gained fast, I have lots of it. Some are now faded on the front of the belly, some still clearly visible along my sides, and other brighter, smaller (but more) and changing their orientation on the back. It doesn't really bother me there... However i had some on my upper arms (now faded), but still some huge, deep, large red mark on my chest, in the area between my armpits and the nipples, and they don't seem to want to fade 
I actually think I have a very thin and fragile skin  Although as an FA i love it on women, and am sometimes turned on by my own body, i generally find it disgracing on me, as i often try to look at me the same way the average people would do.


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 18, 2006)

new marks for BWL 

View attachment image0002.jpg


----------



## missaf (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice to hear from you again, BWL! Those stretchmarks look fresh, and you're looking soft and handsome as always!


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 18, 2006)

missaf said:


> Nice to hear from you again, BWL! Those stretchmarks look fresh, and you're looking soft and handsome as always!




Thanks, the result of a little sideways spead hehe... P.S i like the avatar toon alot.


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 20, 2006)

missaf said:


> Nice to hear from you again, BWL! Those stretchmarks look fresh, and you're looking soft and handsome as always!



Yes I have not dropped by in a while, not much has change on the site it would seem, I like this thread so pop'ed in a pic. I have had a bit of weight drop, about 10 lbs but all water, have been a bit off, but on the road again, the odd thing is I lost a little but the new mark tell something else very weird, must be a delayed reaction, anyway, my side roll have gone sideways so I am bit wider , hehehehe. Hope all is well with you, drop me a email some time.


----------



## iLoveBugles (Mar 20, 2006)

Just wanted to post a couple of new pictures of my stomach.

Thanks for all the nice responses guys and girls!  

View attachment front.jpg


View attachment side.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 20, 2006)

iLoveBugles said:


> Nice to hear that you don't find them a complete turn off.
> 
> I, still don't know what to think about them so i'll let you be the judge by posting a couple of pictures of my belly...


 
Nice tummy there Bugles... You have absolutely nothing to be shy about, you are wonderful.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 20, 2006)

iLoveBugles said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of new pictures of my stomach.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice responses guys and girls!


 
Great new tummy shots there Bugle, but I think that they would be more visible if the pics weren't quite so big. But you are lovely indeed.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey everyone... I haven't introduced myself in this section, but this topic compelled me to do so.

I don't really know if or if not I'm a BHM... I'm 5'10'' and 235. I had always been kind of pudgy, but because I grew almost a foot in one year a few years back, I put on a great deal of weight fast- about 60 pounds over the span of a couple years. 

Lately, I've been dealing not with issues of weight/pounds, but with the shape of my body. In the past months, I've been developing strechmarks on my sides, my arms near the shoulders, my chest, and most recently near my belly button. They're VERY red and distinct, and I'm really self-conscious about them.

It's never been my weight that has been an issue... I've always weighed more than I looked. At 230 pounds, most people when I asked them would guess that I weighed no more than 160 or 170 pounds. I guess this is just my body shape catching up with my weight? I don't know if I even have a point to this or any real question, but I needed some place to talk about something like this. Any thoughts?


----------



## missaf (Mar 21, 2006)

Being a BHM is a state of mind, so don't tie it to weight so much 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2006)

nothing sexier or better then the progress and VALIDATION of stretchmarks 2 this FFA :eat2: 

thanks all for sharing those very *EROTIC* pix <G>

xox Wendy


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 23, 2006)

Tiger stripes! I'm not usually a big fan of blurred amorphous closeups of flab, but I have to say that's quite an artistic one.

I like stretch marks. Especially silver ones and tigers (the red ones on the sides).


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 29, 2006)

I love my stretchmarks, a reminder of my "adventures in gaining". LOL


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Jul 9, 2006)

on myself, i hate them. i'm unimaginably embarassed by them. 
on the general population, though, i find myself pretty indifferent. if i see them on another girl, i don't think they're ugly, they just seem to be 'there'... i don't have the feelings of aversion to stretchmarks that i have when i look in a mirror. on guys, it's pretty much the same thing. i don't generally have feelings about them one way or the other, on anybody. other than me. 
although sometimes (i started noticing this during the countless hours of staring at my gorgeous boyfriend)... they're kinda cute. 

i always thought that was weird, that when i see them on me they're ugly as sin, but on anybody else they don't even matter. i guess it's just more deep-seated insecurity about my physical appearance.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jul 10, 2006)

@SisterGoldenHair

I wouldnt love them on myself too. Im pretty happy I got away without them while pragnancy. But on a mans body I find them irrisistible. But I like *them* gaining and getting rounder *not myself *- so its understandable since they are the evidence of a more or less quick weight gain.


----------

